

Don’t Expect To Use Google Maps With Apple CarPlay - ruchir_21hj
http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/03/dont-expect-to-use-google-maps-with-apple-carplay/

======
natch
Why would I want to allow Google to track my movements even more than they do
already?

Maybe the author was trying to take a cheap-shot dig at Apple because of the
rollout hiccups that Apple maps had. We all know maps have flaws, especially
on first rollout. Things improve over time, and they have.

------
badman_ting
Sorry, but Apple maps is still a disaster. It still has wrong and old data,
and the search still sucks. It thinks "SE" means Sweden.

